# 1940's South Bend 13 Inch With Babbitt Bearings



## illbeda (Jul 15, 2015)

Im restoring this Lathe and cant remember how the fiber washer faces when in place.It
is pinned with a corresponding recess on the threaded take up collar and that's pretty
much self explanatory.
With the radius on the threaded locking ring to set backlash facing outward on the spindle
it appears to be correct..I cant imagine though that the fiber washer would be spinning up
against the bearing clamp and spindle housing..i know there is supposed to be about .002 of play
so its never really bearing down on it...of course when your turning metal it has to walk back and forth a
bit...I don't know...I just cant remember for certain.
I stepped away from this project for a while to grab another hot iron and cant remember
100% that this is correct.(I know I should have snapped a quick shot)
I know the thrust bearings have to live inside the spindle housing on the spindle,it just speaks
to you in that respect.
If anybody has an old Babbitt  Bearing 13 inch it would be reassuring to know for certain


----------



## Kernbigo (Jul 15, 2015)

replace it with needle roller bearings, like everyone does on the 9" from McMaster carr.


----------



## Andre (Jul 15, 2015)

If fiber washer works just fine, don't replace it. It's only loaded when the work is pulling away from the headstock.

Yes, it is keyed into the split collar and rubs directly against the bearing cap. The way it's setup in the picture is identical to my South Bend 13.

The reason your lathe doesn't use an insert bearing is because bronze was being saved for the war effort. Fun fact


----------



## illbeda (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh cool.I was told this Lathe was manufactured sometime during 1941,it was before Pearl Harbor according to the records
I was shown,i really dont know.She wasn't in the best of shape.I didn't pay but $350.00 for it.I didn't know jack about a South Bend Lathe.
You can see that the Banjo spindle bearing assembly is missing,He didn't mention that and I didn't have a clue it was missing,to excited to get it I suppose.
Also it was missing all the internals inside the gearbox,just the gear case alone was on it.
It came from Ohio to Vegas via Uship.com for about $370.00 which I thought was a very reasonable amount and it arrived in great shape,nothing broke or missing.


----------



## TomKro (Jul 18, 2015)

illbeda:
  Your restoration is coming along nicely.  Please keep taking pics of your work.  Any pics of apron work will be a big help. 
  I have the same model (different bearings) sitting in the garage.  It was missing the back gear cover, the back gear handle, the drum switch, and the tailstock has a broken tailstock lock lever. 
  I didn't really need one, but the price was good.  It came from a local fellow moving his shop, and he dropped it off in my garage for no extra charge.  I told my wife that it was a good price and I could part it out for what I paid (well, maybe).   I think she knows it will never go out in pieces.   Nice to see some resto work on the same machine.
  Now if I only had a phase converter...
TomKro


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 19, 2015)

Have you been able to find any replacement parts to replace those that are missing?


----------



## TomKro (Jul 19, 2015)

4gsr:
  I got lucky and found the gear cover, and the drum switch via e-bay. 
  I really blew it on the lock lever.  A fellow on e-bay was selling cast aluminum duplicates, and I failed to properly check the size.  The lever I purchased sure looks like a nice casting, but maybe for a 9 or 10 inch machine.   Very disappointed when I opened that box.

illbeda:
  It looks like Lost Creek Machine has some parts for a 13 inch South Bend. 
  Happy hunting.

TomKro


----------



## Andre (Jul 22, 2015)

You are also missing the little tray that goes on top of the QCGB, and the little oil plug to the left of the top left rivet on the gear selector chart. It is indeed an oil hole.

When moving lathes, move the carriage and tailstock away from the headstock to counterbalance the machine. 

You could fabricate a cool chip pan designed to funnel chips into a bucket or bin. That would be handy for cleanup.


----------



## illbeda (Aug 6, 2015)

TomKro said:


> illbeda:
> Your restoration is coming along nicely.  Please keep taking pics of your work.  Any pics of apron work will be a big help.
> I have the same model (different bearings) sitting in the garage.  It was missing the back gear cover, the back gear handle, the drum switch, and the tailstock has a broken tailstock lock lever.
> I didn't really need one, but the price was good.  It came from a local fellow moving his shop, and he dropped it off in my garage for no extra charge.  I told my wife that it was a good price and I could part it out for what I paid (well, maybe).   I think she knows it will never go out in pieces.   Nice to see some resto work on the same machine.
> ...


I have a phase converter that I might part with,i want to go with a VFD system.


----------



## illbeda (Aug 6, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Have you been able to find any replacement parts to replace those that are missing?


I have found everything to complete the restoration,and consider myself very lucky!


----------



## illbeda (Aug 6, 2015)

TomKro said:


> illbeda:
> Your restoration is coming along nicely.  Please keep taking pics of your work.  Any pics of apron work will be a big help.
> I have the same model (different bearings) sitting in the garage.  It was missing the back gear cover, the back gear handle, the drum switch, and the tailstock has a broken tailstock lock lever.
> I didn't really need one, but the price was good.  It came from a local fellow moving his shop, and he dropped it off in my garage for no extra charge.  I told my wife that it was a good price and I could part it out for what I paid (well, maybe).   I think she knows it will never go out in pieces.   Nice to see some resto work on the same machine.
> ...


----------



## TomKro (Aug 7, 2015)

That carriage is looking nice.  I wish I knew how to put such a fine polish on those bare metal parts.  Do you have some sort of buffer wheel, or is all elbow grease? 

The pic of the wiper holders was also helpful - something else I'm missing. 

Your phase converter motor looks like a nice solid cast unit.  Nice feet too.  Right now I have to pass on any new purchases.  I'm just back from a vacation out west, and my credit card is still warm from all the swiping.   Also, lots of toys to put together and get working before I can get serious about the South Bend.  Right now it's just an impressive garage ornament - I'm keeping my eyes open for missing parts as they show up on the web.  I do have a new 3 HP motor in the lathe (which appears too big (?)), and a spare 1.5 HP motor and a static converter.  For the short term I may swap the motors and try playing with some run capacitors to see if I can balance the legs.   Real busy lately, so it'll be a while before I can touch it.   

Keep the pics coming.  You're doing really nice work. 

TomKro


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 7, 2015)

TomKro said:


> That carriage is looking nice.  I wish I knew how to put such a fine polish on those bare metal parts.  Do you have some sort of buffer wheel, or is all elbow grease?
> 
> The pic of the wiper holders was also helpful - something else I'm missing.
> 
> ...


   Tom , polishing  depends on the nicks & dings /rust.  With file, knock down the highs, then wet sand,
if you have a bench grinder, you can use a sissle buffing wheel on it.  WEAR welding gloves, these wheels made 
out of cloth can really bite you.  Then the compounds; ebay Eastwood Co. hardware stores pretty cheep.  Course
medium to fine.  Hand wheels ball knobs will come out like a mirror.  BUT time to time you will have to use some
chrome polish,  this is like rainy day stuff.  My guess maybe 25 bucks for the set up.

sam


----------

